

An idea has no value.. How you execute it is what's most important - TaoloModisi
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/236605

======
lutusp
I hate to break this to the author of the linked article, but in reality, it's
the other way around. Ideas have supreme value, and how you "execute" them is
close to irrelevant in the big picture.

Consider Gregor Mendel's pea-growing experiments. His way of executing his
idea wasn't at all important compared to the idea itself, which didn't come to
fruition for decades after his death. How Mendel arrived at his results -- his
"execution" \-- was irrelevant to the ideas of genetics he discovered.

Consider Einstein's relativity ideas -- they were philosophical curiosities
for most of Einstein's life, not an exploitable commodity, not "executable" at
all. Only decades later, after they and Einstein were well-seasoned, did their
"execution" make any difference at all.

Consider quantum theories -- conceived in the 1920s, at first they had no
practical value at all and even created widespread doubt about their
connection with reality. As with relativity, they didn't see anything
resembling "execution" until recently.

The history of technology and science flatly contradicts the author's thesis.
It's the other way around -- ideas have absolute value, and how one executes
them is irrelevant.

~~~
sharemywin
I think here the author is defining value as stock market value. Honestly you
need both. executing with no market differentiation would be difficult to grow
and/or find investors.

~~~
dllthomas
Well, I think what is meant by value here is more "ability to make money with
it" than "stock market value" _per se_ , although certainly stock market value
often follows.

